# Ruido en el sonido con el auto encendido



## yicrdito (Sep 6, 2006)

Mi problem aes el siguiente, lleva a cambiarle las bujias al auto, y tambien le han cambiado el los cables de estas y un par de cosas mas, ahora mi problema y sorpresa es que cuando quiero escuchar música ya sea por radio o en cd, hay algo que le mete ruido, hace unos tic tic muy finitos, pero audibles y hasta llega a cortarse el sonido, y esto solo sucede con el auto encendido, con el auto apagado funciona de lo mejor, no hace ni ruido ni salta. Podrá ser algo que hayan cambiado que tenga pérdida y meta ruido al estereo????

Saludos 

Ricardo


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

yicrdito dijo:
			
		

> Mi problem aes el siguiente, lleva a cambiarle las bujias al auto, y tambien le han cambiado el los cables de estas y un par de cosas mas, ahora mi problema y sorpresa es que cuando quiero escuchar música ya sea por radio o en cd, hay algo que le mete ruido, hace unos tic tic muy finitos, pero audibles y hasta llega a cortarse el sonido, y esto solo sucede con el auto encendido, con el auto apagado funciona de lo mejor, no hace ni ruido ni salta. Podrá ser algo que hayan cambiado que tenga pérdida y meta ruido al estereo????
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ricardo



Puede ser que hayan corrido los cables de señal del estereo, de todas formas, habría que ver el auto para decirte algo así con "precisión".


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 6, 2006)

El circuito de encendido de los autos suele generar ruidos porque es una alta tensión que descarga en las bujias, una de las formas de reducirlo es con el uso de cables resistivos, especialmente entre el distribuidor y la bobina. Tal vez los nuevos cables no lo sean. También se consiguen resistencias con forma especial para colocar sobre estos contactos.
Espero que te sirva
Saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo con Dario Vega, seguramente se cuela interferentemente la chispa con la radio. Es muy comun y en AM se nota más, incluso si tienes una vespino en el semaforo al lado tuyo, en AM se nota.
El problema es q es en general y por tanto es un problema de instrumentación:
1- Puede ser una señal interferente en la alimentación del equipo (muy probable)
2- Puede ser una señal interferente en los altavoces.

Me decanto por la primera, en tal caso, casi todas las casas q montan y venden equipos de audio-car, tienen filtros de alimentación. Son bobinas muy grandes con un par de condensadores (¿o solo un par de bobinas?). El caso es q las bobinas funcionan como un cable en continua y presentan impedancia ante picos y variaciones de corriente. Si las bobinas son muy grandes, son filtro paso alto.

Suelen ser caras, ya que se aprovechan los que las hacen, pero te la puedes hacer tu mismo con un simple transformador de una fuente conmutada, el primario va a un cable y el secundario al retorno. O con chokes, pero para eso, coge un nucleo de ferrita y un cable y a enrollar.

Saludos,
pocavoz@gmail.com


----------



## Leon Elec (May 6, 2008)

Aprovecho el hilo para presentar también mi problema.

En este caso, pasa en un vehículo diesel, por lo que no hay alta tensión. El ruido se escucha solo en AM. Yo sospecho del alternador, ya que el ruido varía con las revoluciones, a mas revoluciones, mayor ruido.

¿Qué me aconsejan?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> En este caso, pasa en un vehículo diesel, por lo que no hay alta tensión. El ruido se escucha solo en AM. Yo sospecho del alternador, ya que el ruido varía con las revoluciones, a mas revoluciones, mayor ruido.
> ¿Qué me aconsejan?



Intenta un capacitor de 270nF 250V entre negativo y la salida del alternador (Cable grueso que va a la bateria)


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 7, 2008)

cuando un auto mete ruido despues del cambio de cables y bujias se debe que te colocaron cables de bujias de los corrientes, tienes que pedir que te pongan cables de calidad existen unos que los mecanicos les dices con resistencia,y son cables que ayudan a desparacitar las señales o si no compren un filtro desparacitador para que lo coloquen en el tocasintas o cd payer


----------



## Leon Elec (May 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo. Voy a intentar eso.


----------

